# what time are scan slots at IVFwales?



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Dear ladies... is it easy to get ivf tracking scan slots first thing in the morning at IVFWales?
Does anyone know what time of day the slots start?  9am? 8am?

thanks v v much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the earliest is 830 unless they are mega busy then its 8am i think

you could always give the nurses a call to clarify


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

from my experience you are better off not having the first slot of the day.  i've had two 8.30 slots only to sit there waiting until after 9 whilst they set up and get the rooms ready anyway.  its certainly our experience that things don't get started until 9!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

They start at 8:30, I have one booked at that time.  Hope they don't run over too late as I will need to be back in work by 9:15, and we have a busy few weeks ahead with flu vacs, and the swine flu ones  .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whenever i have had an early scan they have been pretty much on time, it really depends on the day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have had 2 scans recently and both were at 8.30 and were on time. also i think they only do scans in the morning.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info ladies!


----------

